# Ang Taong nagmahalalng tunay ay marunongpraya para sa minahal



## Jonathan2008

Hi everybody!

I was wondering if anybody can help me translate Tagalog into English please? I've been recieiving emails from somebody I don't know for the past two weeks (today alone I recieved 12). I've replied in English to say I think the person has the wrong email address, but I still get the emails in Tagalog. I've spent hours trying to translate them into English to find out what they're about (I think they're some kind of lover's quarrel between intended to be between 2 tagalog speakers or something similar), but many of the words don't seem to exist. I'll give an example of the last email. Can anybody translate it? I'm really getting concerned now!

"Ang Taong  nagmahalalng tunay ay marunongpraya para sa minahal..layoan muna ako. May mahal na akong iba hindi xa kailan man naghusga sa akin gaya ng paghusa mu sa akin. Kaibigan kta noon at napatawad kta. Layuan mo langako.."

Weird!


----------



## MARTEENA

Jonathan, here's The translation..Goodluck.."
"People who truly love each other knows how to set free, stay away from me..I already found somebody else, he/she never judges me like you did..you were my friend And I already forgave you..just stay away from me.."

You're right this is a lover's quarrel, he/she may be sending it to the wrong email add..

Goodluck!

May


----------



## Jonathan2008

Thanks! I thought so. I've had more emails but whoever it is clearly doesn't understand English because I've tried to tell that person that they're sending them to the wrong address. I guess I just have to delete them if I get more. Thanks again! It's put my mind at rest.  

Jonathan.


----------

